# Auto Bill Pay - This Can't Be Right?



## madavis3 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hey All,

Newbie here and am confused regarding the D* billing philosophy. I signed up for the auto bill pay only to learn they take the payment out on the statement date and not the date the payment is due. This can't be right can it? Every other company I've worked with including the evil cable company takes my money on the date due.

Well, because of this I didn't realize that my first months payment would not be taken out until the next statement date so I received a 5.00 late fee charge. After calling and talking with a rep I still wasn't able to get the 5.00 credited. I know...it's only five bucks...but...I'm still miffed about it.

Anyone else had problems trying to get a charge reversed...with fairly sound reasoning? 

I welcome your comments.

Thanks!


----------



## tim81 (Jul 3, 2007)

a) if you do it with a credit card it always comes out on the statement date, if you do it with recurring check by phone/eft you can set the date i believe up to 15 days after

b) billing agents are going to be harder to get credits from since it is one of the things they are measured on. i would say "technical" or try to speak to someone in technical or maybe a supervisor, they are not measured by how many credits they issue


----------



## gdn (Aug 5, 2007)

I quit doing autopay with D* because of this - they took it the date of the statement vs the couple of weeks til the due date. I pay by credit card - but I do it manually - log in to the web site to process my payment on the date I want it - not their statement date.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

I've paid via automated credit card for years and years, have never had any issue. Odd - maybe this was just a one time incident.


----------



## Araxen (Dec 18, 2005)

No, it's not a one time incident. Directv takes they auto-payment they day the statement comes out. Sucks, but that's how they do it. It's the reason I don't do it anymore.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

Then there must be something else going on, as I have never once been charged a late fee.



Araxen said:


> No, it's not a one time incident. Directv takes they auto-payment they day the statement comes out. Sucks, but that's how they do it. It's the reason I don't do it anymore.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

I've been doing the credit card autopay for years. This year I had an issue with my account and someone at DTV turned off the autopay. I then turned it back on, but I got hit with a $0.50 late fee.

I called DirecTV and was told by the CSR that they did not have the ability to reverse the late fee charge. But since the late fee was clearly DTV's fault, and not mine, she offered me the only credit she was authorized to provide: $5 credit per month for six months.


----------



## jimisham (Jun 24, 2003)

I just checked our latest statement on line. The statement was 9/20 and the due date was 10/4.
Our checking account was debited on 10/5.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

JeffBowser said:


> Then there must be something else going on, as I have never once been charged a late fee.


You wouldn't be charged a late fee as they take it out weeks early.

If you pay it manually, electronically, you have until the due date. That's how I do it.


----------



## vollmey (Mar 23, 2007)

Mine settles on the 20th and is debited on the 21st from checking. It's always happened that way for me.


----------



## RandCfilm (Aug 17, 2006)

madavis3 said:


> Anyone else had problems trying to get a charge reversed...with fairly sound reasoning?
> 
> I welcome your comments.
> 
> Thanks!


I had the same thing happen many years ago upon setting up auto pay, no problem getting resolution.



Upstream said:


> I called DirecTV and was told by the CSR that they did not have the ability to reverse the late fee charge. But since the late fee was clearly DTV's fault, and not mine, she offered me the only credit she was authorized to provide: $5 credit per month for six months.


I got the same resolution as Upstream, I said all I wanted was my $5, nothing more. the CSR said it was easier for her to do this, otherwise she had to get a manger involved. 
While I had the CSR on the phone I read her the auto pay confirmation email, at that time there was no mention in the email stating that if you had a current balance due you must make a payment. Read you confirmation email and if there is nothing about current balance due then call back, and there should be no reason to get nasty with the CSR. The way I put it was, if I missed it and it's my fault, no problem. If you did not document that any balance due is to be paid then I don't feel I should be charged a late fee.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I suppose the workaround would be to set a recurring payment through your bank's online bill pay instead of DIRECTV if that is possible for you.


----------



## jimb726 (Jan 9, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I suppose the workaround would be to set a recurring payment through your bank's online bill pay instead of DIRECTV if that is possible for you.


The Shadow has nailed it. I do all of mine through my bank, because it seems every company has a different way to collect. I do all of mine through the bank.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

My problem with that solution is that my bank charges me for the privilege of paying my bills for me. If I set it up with the vendor, not only is it free, but in some cases (my mortgage for example), I actually get a discount. In DirecTV's case, I have them bill my Amex. Not only do I not have to think about it, I get Amex points every month for it. Not a bad deal.



jimb726 said:


> The Shadow has nailed it. I do all of mine through my bank, because it seems every company has a different way to collect. I do all of mine through the bank.


----------



## sadude39 (Jul 25, 2007)

I have D* debit my bank account each month on autopay and they always take it out on the due date, NOT on the date of the statement. Have never had a problem with them. Something else must be going on with your situation that caused the problem. Hope you get things worked out.


----------



## smokes20 (Sep 17, 2007)

MyCheckFree.com is another option of paying. I use this site to pay some of my other bills. It allows me to set the date I want the payment to post on. I have used them for years without any complications. 

I am a returning customer to Directv and in the past I would manually make my Directv payment to my credit card. It is another way to add rewards points to the card.


----------



## joe diamond (Feb 28, 2007)

Only problem I ever had.........if you loose your card and get a new number you will get a past due notice until you give them the new number. This also applies to expired cards.

Joe


----------

